# Enough space for a trio?



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I am considering down the road adopting a trio of mice ( this keeps being delayed by rescues) I was wondering if the cages I have connected would be ok I'd still need to buy lots of climbing toys. I am debating between a trio of mice and a pair of another small rodent so I'm not usre yet










if they have trouble climbing I will just detach that cage since there is no other way to connect it

connected to 









it'll be over 800 sq inches floor space.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't really like Critter Trails. There have been alot of reports of deaths and injuries due to the bar spacing and animals stuck in the tubes, etc...I don't think they are convieniently constructed for people to clean either.
That being said, your modified tub alone should be fine for three does. I would outfit it will lots of hammoks and toys if you are concerned about boredom or entertaining your new friends!
That being said, let us sway you to the mouse side! They are very fun, affectionate, clean, females lack a major smell, and they very rarely bite, most never bite.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I have had mice and I have had hamsters ... It really comes down to who would better suit the cages and I already have all the supplies for the hams. That being said these cages I have never had a problem with my ham is the size of a mouse who lives in here and he cant get out.

Its just with so much to buy for a mouse Idk .. I'll decide down the road  I do love mice  Climbing toys would not be hard to make ... We'll see


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Right now, if you keep a trio of does in that modified bin, all you'd need would be a wheel, paper to shred, and water bottle. That's pretty basic, and not too much to buy. Past that, you are right! You can have tons of fun playing around making climbee's with popcycle sticks and hot glue, or whatever other paper or cardboard materials you have! If it were me I'd place those Crittertrails in storage (Unless hammies are in there now, lol!) and just scavenge what you already have for mice!


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I already have wheels water bottles hideaways tons of tunnels and chew things lol The climbing toys would be the only issue. only problem is i have other rodents so I have to wait.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

OK! You can PM me when you are ready to think about it some more, I have a great link to many idea for CHEAP toys. I think I bought my glue gun, sticks, and popsicle sticks (500) for about $9, yay! Plus I find it relaxing and fun just to make them, lol added benefit.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

lol making toys would be fun for all of them  I have lots of toys mouse size  I will eventually get mice


----------

